

Ask HN: Are the rejection emails out for YC S13? - vbv

It's past 5pm PST so I'm guessing folks have started getting acceptance/rejection emails by now.
======
yoda_sl
Yes received mine a few minutes ago (rejection)... Curious to know how many
applications were submitted and how many are invited for interviews. Good luck
to the ones that got the invitation !

------
SurfScore
Nope, not yet. It varies, the time they send them out isn't set in stone or
anything.

I do love how you titled it as _rejection_ emails though.

~~~
vbv
Haha. I titled it that way because I expect most who will get accepted won't
be checking HN as often.

------
vbv
I just noticed people starting to get emails. I'll note it down here for
future that emails start going out around 6pm PST.

------
t0
It would be nice to see them. We future applicants would like to know what to
do and what not to do.

------
AaronO
Yep. Just got the rejection email.

------
nsp
Nothing here yet

